# NREMT Questions. Taking test soon.



## william94501 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello I am taking my NREMT Exam soon and was wondering what the questions were like. My instructor gave me a long practice test where all it was were scenarios. I was wondering if all if not most questions on the exam are like that. 

For example will they asked questions like this
"A patient with a history of diabetes has an AMS and his wife tells you his last meal was last night. What should you suspect?"
A: Hypoglycemia

Or will they ask questions like
"The lower leg is composed of which bones?
A:Tibia and Fibula

Also do they ask a lot of questions about operations on the ambulance and the chapters about incident management?


----------



## Tommerag (Dec 22, 2010)

The biggest thing from my experience is that the nremt questions can be strangely worded. Also there maybe more then 1 answer that is correct but you need to choose the best answer. I don't remember many if any questions about incident command. There are a few questions about ambulance operations, not many for me anyways. A lot of questions are scenarios. I remember I got one questions that gave me vitals and a few other things and the question was like what insect was your patient stung by.

Hope it helps, but this is just my experience from the test others could be different. Also questions about terms and such u may have learned.


----------



## GoatMan165 (Dec 22, 2010)

When I took my test recently, there were a lot of scenario questions.  There seemed to be an endless supply of "these are vitals, signs and symtpons, what's most likely wrong with this pt?" questions also.  The filler questions were everything from ambulance operation to NIMS to MCI.  There wasn't much OB, however I had a lot of peds questions.


----------



## william94501 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Yeah I just got done taking it. They were pretty much like you guys were saying. They stopped at question 70 something, so I either really good. :beerchug: Or really bad. :censored:


----------



## Tommerag (Dec 22, 2010)

Hope ya got it done


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 23, 2010)

70 questions?  Congratulations!  You passed!  Lol..I went 89 and passed.


----------



## EMTB7 (Dec 23, 2010)

*...*

It is funny I was looking around to see if anyone remembered getting asked many of the questions on operation. I am very confident on everything but this section. I read it but didnt do note cards and spend hrs on it like all other sections. I quit my old job and recently decided I wanted to try EMS. My EMT class was a blessing for me because I immediately was like FINALLY I find my destiny. I AM SUPER EXCITED and cant wait to get this test behind me and this EMS life started. Hopefully you guys can help me with tips on that and i guess ill make notecards on it.

thanks


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just remember:  As members on EMTLIFE.COM, one of the rules is that you cannot talk about the test questions.  The admins push that pretty hard, as well as when you click 'agree' on the NR exam, you are agreeing to not share any information about the exam.


----------



## reaper (Dec 23, 2010)

They are talking about questions from a practice test!


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm just reminding them, in case they didn't know.  I didn't know when I first got on here about posting things about the test.  I did know from the actual exam though.  No harm meant.  Just watching out for everyone.  Sorry.   :sad:


----------



## RESQGUY (Dec 27, 2010)

I have my test on the 29th. I finished school last Thursday. I'm pretty nervous, I will let everyone know how it went.


----------

